

OPL - a viral copyleft style patent license - AndreasBWagner
http://www.openpatents.org/

======
Triumvark
The Zombie License

1) This license safeguards the rights of the public, and as such, any member
of the public has standing to bring suit in its defense.

2) Use of any technologies covered by a zombie license implies agreement to
the following: all other technologies currently patented by the user are
subject to license under the conditions of this patent.

3) This license is irrevocable for the life of the patent on any covered
technology except by full consent of all beneficiaries (ie, by unanimous
public referendum).

Anyone who loses any patent lawsuit to a holder of these patents becomes a
'Zombie' patent holder. They were using zombie technology, so all of their
technology now belongs to the zombies! Anyone can now sue to defend the
zombie's patents, and if they win, they turn their victim into another zombie!

It converts the whole obnoxious system into a fun self-limiting game of tag.

(edit: I know, this probably wouldn't hold water, but think how much fun it'd
be if it did.)

------
schrototo
From the website: _The draft versions of the license currently published are
practically unreadable. An updated and vastly simplified draft will be
published within the next couple weeks._

And at the bottom: _Last Modified on April 27 2007 08:01:26 UTC_

~~~
mkopinsky
I just sent him an email alerting him to this thread and suggesting that with
all the talk now about software patents, this would be a ripe opportunity to
get other people on board to jumpstart his stalled 2007 idea.

------
aidenn0
It seems that something like this might run foul of compulsory licensing.

~~~
burgerbrain
What jurisdictions have compulsory licensing of software? To my knowledge, in
the US that sort of thing is limited mainly to audio recordings.

